# Etre payé avec un lance-pierres



## Corsicum

_Etre payé avec un lance-pierres_

Je recherche aussi et surtout des expressions désuètes ou obsolètes.

Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Salut Corsicum,
Je ne connaissais pas du tout et, bien entendu, je n'ai aucune idée à te soumettre ! Et pourtant, j'ai le Doutrelant qui est cité ici dans le CNRTL : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/lance-pierres
Voici la définition, pour que nos amis ne doivent pas chercher  : 
− _Fam._ _Avec un lance-pierres._ Vite et insuffisamment. _Manger avec un lance-pierres _(Riv.-Car. 1969). Pop. _béqueter avec un lance-pierre _(Esn. 1966). 
♦ _P. anal._ _Au lance-pierres._ Insuffisamment. _On gère serré dans le négoce alsacien, on paie les employés au lance-pierres, (...) on traite les invités comme si c'était carême _(P.-M. Doutrelant, _Les Bons vins et les autres, _suivi d'un _Guide de l'acheteur, _Paris, Éd. du Seuil, 1976, pp. 128-129).​


----------



## Corsicum

Salut et merci pour le complément.
Pour l’instant je n’ai que : _pagato__ di calcagna_
Mais la signification est différente : _se sauver sans payer_


----------



## Anaiss

Non corrisponde in maniera specifica alla tua richiesta, ma forse può aiutarti lo stesso:
http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Denaro


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Corsicum,
pensa che ho qui una raccolta bilingue del 1949 che fu regalata a mia nonna, "Gallicismi e proverbi" di Ortensia Ruggiero, casa editrice Raffaele Pronti e FIgli - Napoli. Non conosco abbastanza la materia per sapere cio' che è desueto
Il tuo detto sulla "Lanciapietre" non l'ho trovato, provo a citartene qualcuno:
A beau mentir qui vient de loin - Chi vien da lungi può contar frottole
Abonder dans le sens d'autrui - Far proprie le opinioni altrui
A bon vin point d'enseigne - Il buon vino non ha bisogno di frasca
A brebis tondue Dieu mesure le vent - Dio manda il freddo secondo i panni
A quelque chose malheur est bon - Non tutto il male viene per nuocere
Battre la grosse caisse - Fare molta pubblicità
Les grands diseurs ne sont pas les grants faiseurs - Chi molto parla poco fa
Les injures s'inscrivent sur l'airain et les bienfaits sur le sable - Le offese si ricordano e i benefizi si dimenticano
et cetera
Se puo' interessarti, sono qua...


----------



## Necsus

Be', il 'lanciapietre' ovviamente è la _fionda_. Per quanto riguarda il modo di dire '_etre payé avec un lance-pierres'_ dovrebbe voler dire _'essere mal retribuito'_. 
Poi ho trovato _'manger au/avec un lance-pierres'_ = ingozzarsi/ mangiare in fretta e furia.


----------

